# Dambas



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Whenever I give my presentation on 'The Cichlids of Madagascar' to groups, my commitment, enthusiasm and passion for them seems to build even more. There is nothing quite like them in the world of cichlids and cichlid keeping. I have a video of some of my Dambas and I'd like to share it with you. They are Paretroplus menarambo, maculatus, and nourissati.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

notho2000 Your Paretroplus menarambo are breathtaking. I told my friend Tommy they are a must have for his tank. Are they a schooling fish.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Amazing fish Jim!


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jim you never cease to amaze me with your collection and as always another superb tank, just beautiful.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice. I am working my way toward getting a 125 gallon ready to keep a group of one of the Paratroplus types. My first thought was Nourissati, but I'm kind of balking at their aggressive nature. So a group of Menarambo are next on my list if I decide against the Nourissati. Have you kept Nourissati, and also, what are your thoughts of keeping a group of Geo Red Head Tapajos and a pair of Crytoheros Sajica in the same tank as either of the Paratroplus?


----------

